# 1967 GTO 2bbl. engine pictures



## 2+2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi, Anyone have an under the hood picture of the 1967 2bbl. motor ? Thanks.


----------



## TomasJerry (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a picture of my grandfather somewhere but I can't find it yet!!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not much out there, since they all became/become 4BBL's. Sort of how almost all '65's & '66's are now Tri-Power 
I have this File image from an old article showing a True '67 2BBL GTO.










Years ago this Drop-Top was a Factory 2bbl but we set it up like an HO after last rebuild.


----------



## 2+2 (Aug 11, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Not much out there, since they all became/become 4BBL's. Sort of how almost all '65's & '66's are now Tri-Power
> I have this File image from an old article showing a True '67 2BBL GTO.
> 
> 
> ...





TomasJerry said:


> I have a picture of my grandfather somewhere but I can't find it yet


Hi,Thanks for taking the time to do that. I have saved the pictures.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a mostly original 2BBL '67 and can give you pics. I've kept it as original as possible and am quite happy with the 2BBL. It has plenty of power, runs great on regular gas, and doesn't overheat.
Are you interested in anything in particular? Mine has factory AC, PS, power brakes (front disks).


----------



## 2+2 (Aug 11, 2020)

rockdoc said:


> I have a mostly original 2BBL '67 and can give you pics. I've kept it as original as possible and am quite happy with the 2BBL. It has plenty of power, runs great on regular gas, and doesn't overheat.
> Are you interested in anything in particular? Mine has factory AC, PS, power brakes (front disks).


Hi, Thanks for your reply. I have a coupe, burgundy blk. int. and blk.vinyl top, AC,PS, PB. I;m just getting started with it, It has been in a garage since 1986,The second owner took it completely apart.The block is the original but its missing the heads,intake and exhaust. I am the 3rd owner.IMy thought is to keep it original and not go overboard on restoring and use it as an everyday ride. I'll be getting back to you about yours for information. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Jerry, PM me and I can send as many pics of anything and everything as you like. I imagine you might find most things, but the correct intake might be tough (although many _did _replace theirs with a 4BBL, so who knows). Where are you located?
Good luck!
Dave


----------

